# Complete jug from the bottom of a dump



## Willman669 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dad and I were digging up a tip. The next day I had to go to school so I couldn't continue digging till the afternoon. After school I found out dad had been digging all day. He had dug through the tip and continued digging into the original clay soil. after about a foot he pulled out this complete jug with a crack in it. Does anyone know anything about it or why it was burried deeper than the tip.


----------



## Willman669 (Jul 9, 2006)

*RE: Complete jug from the bottle of a dump*

the crack. dad filled it up with glue to reinforce it.


----------



## Willman669 (Jul 9, 2006)

*RE: Complete jug from the bottle of a dump*

the stamp on the base says Royal Ironstone China Johnson Bros England. With the british coat of arms.


----------



## madman (Jul 9, 2006)

*RE: Complete jug from the bottle of a dump*

hey thats a nice pitcher, even with the crack, how old is the dump, is the clay the bottom, or just a cap on the older pit, anyway nice find im sure you can research the stamp  mike


----------



## Willman669 (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: Complete jug from the bottle of a dump*

The dump is from around 1890-1930 I think. I'm not sure whether the clay is the bottom. Dad reckons theres more bottles under the clay because we didn't find enough bottles for a tip of that time.


----------



## Willman669 (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: Complete jug from the bottle of a dump*

I just looked up Royal Ironstone china and found out that this jug is from 1883-1913. 
 Look at this site and you can see its the second one down.
http://www.thepotteries.org/mark/j/johnson_brothers.html


----------



## madman (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: Complete jug from the bottle of a dump*

hey guys keep digging, who knows whats beneath the clay  mike


----------



## Willman669 (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: Complete jug from the bottle of a dump*

yeah i will keep digging now that its school holidays.


----------



## Willman669 (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: Complete jug from the bottle of a dump*

but if there is more stuff burried under the clay how far under would it be?


----------



## capsoda (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: Complete jug from the bottle of a dump*

Use a probe.[]


----------



## Willman669 (Jul 11, 2006)

*RE: Complete jug from the bottle of a dump*

I would use a probe it the ground wasn't so hard. Its hard enough trying to dig through it.


----------



## madman (Jul 26, 2006)

*RE: Complete jug from the bottle of a dump*

try to dig a test hole just dig through the clay mike


----------

